# طرق جلوسي الولاد ع الكمبيوتر



## HappyButterfly (27 مارس 2011)

*لا يفوتكم طرق جلسة الشباب وهم على النت ههههههه​
دى طبعا قعدتهم ع الصبح لما يكونوا ليسة صاحيين من النوم​




هنا بقى لما يفتحوا المنتدى ويقعدوا ينزلوا مواضيع عن البنات​
بيدوروا ع الصور​



هنا لما يتعبوا من القعدة​
​



ههههههههههههههههههههه​
لما يتعب من القعدة بس مش قادر يقوم من الجهاز ادمان نت​


 


ده لما يتعب من الجهاز وعايز يرتاح يروح يقعد ع السرير يرتاح ومعاه اللاب توب​
بس خدوا باتلكم انهن عندهم حول قالب اللاب​
​ 
 

 
هنا كانوا بيرشوا بيرسول ضد الولاد 
صرصار ياربى 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
  وعبط الولاد مازال مستمر*​


----------



## نونوس14 (28 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو الواد ده جايبينه منين*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووة اوى الصور*


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه ايه دة مين فين ليه 

لالالالالالا بلاش تقليد يابت
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه

يا جامد يا جامد

هو ده الشغل يا ديدي

يلا ظبطيهم

ملوا البلد هههههههههههههه هرش بيرسول هههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدة يا ديدي يا قمر
عايزين شغل جامد
حنوريهم احنا مين ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 مارس 2011)

_*ههههههههههه
حلــــــوين يا ديــــدى
بس مش كلهم كــــــدا

*_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو الواد ده جايبينه منين*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووووووة اوى الصور*


*هههههههههههههههههه
من السوزبر ماركت اللى جنبنا
نورتى يا قمر
انتى احلى اكيد
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه ايه دة مين فين ليه
> 
> لالالالالالا بلاش تقليد يابت
> *​


*هههههههههههههه
يا حول اللة انت تايهة يابنى ولا اية ؟
مش تقليد دى حقائق وبالصور 
مش جايبة صور من ايام حتشبسوت واقول عليها 
نوووورت
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يا جامد يا جامد
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ع تشجيعك الدائم على العدو ههههههههه
نورتى يا قمر
رشى ولا يهمك اهه نرتاح حبة
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (29 مارس 2011)

يانهار اسود اية دا اللة يكون فى عونكم اخلع انا بقا عن اذنكم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة كدة يا ديدي يا قمر
> عايزين شغل جامد
> حنوريهم احنا مين ​


*بس كدة حاتر يا قمر*
*دا انتى بتوصينى عليهم وانا متوصية جاهزة هههههههه*
*نورتى يا سكرة*
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*ههههههههههه
> حلــــــوين يا ديــــدى
> بس مش كلهم كــــــدا
> 
> *_​


*هههههههه
ميرسى يا هيرو 
مرورك الاحلى
نورت 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> يانهار اسود اية دا اللة يكون فى عونكم اخلع انا بقا عن اذنكم​


*ههههههههه
ليش بس يا شايمس انت مش منهم 
استحمل بقى
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جمدييييييييين اوي 
هههههههههه
شكرا ليكي​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جمدييييييييين اوي
> هههههههههه
> شكرا ليكي​


*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أبريل 2011)

بت يا ديدى ماتقوليش كدا على الولاد مااااااشى ولا لا؟
احسن انا بحذرك مش هاسكت 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أبريل 2011)

magedrn قال:


> بت يا ديدى ماتقوليش كدا على الولاد مااااااشى ولا لا؟
> احسن انا بحذرك مش هاسكت
> ههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه
اتكلم براحتى ياض انت
وانا جايبة اهه بالادلة والصور
حدر براحتك ولا بيهشنا
*​


----------

